# Whats your tips and Tricks for gaining weight???



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

Just wondering whats everyone little helpers for adding those extra calories?? I add some extra virgin olive oil to my protien shakes, spoonfuls of peanut butter etc. Just wondering what does anyone else do to help them along the way?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

mcdonalds


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Start eating early in the day. Thats being serious the earlier you start the more meals you can get in. I also like to take 20-30 grams of fish oil for health benefits but thats also an extra 180-270cals every day. Another superb trick is to eat a big tub of hagen daz before bed that really helps me add on the pounds!


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

I hear a lot of people taking fish oil, never really thought it had calories for some reason. But think i will look into it now you have mentioned it. It must be good since you look like a tank of muscle ammunition!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Con said:


> Start eating early in the day. Thats being serious the earlier you start the more meals you can get in. I also like to take 20-30 grams of fish oil for health benefits but thats also an extra 180-270cals every day. Another superb trick is to eat a big tub of hagen daz before bed that really helps me add on the pounds!


Agree - for bulking start early with a huge breakfast (or several frequent small breakfasts) and then finish the day with something calorific too.

Good call on the fish oils too.

Shakes are also a good way to get extra kcals - don't just use protein and a few carbs but experiment by adding various fruits, honey, yoghurt, icecream etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

on top of the ones above, 20-30 mins cardio pre breakfast really stimulates my apetite. shakes are a great way of getting extra cals in and good fast are ure best friend. nuts/olive oil etc.

Another is making ure own flapjacks/cakes etc.

Always have a protein shake or 2 in ure car with oats in and a bag of nuts and a flapjack or 2.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

bagels and cottage cheese, and i second getting up earlier!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Oil in shakes, cheese with everything, pizza for cheat meals, pizza for normal meals!! And all the rest.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

50g a of almonds is 290cals. And 1tble spoon of oliveoil is 120. Theres over 400 easy cals rite there. Add 1tble spoon of natural peanut butter s at 95cals too if your struggling for cals. Try and keep it clean mate, theres no need to get overly fat to bulk up a bit. Just have to be smart about it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If you have the right genetics then you can eat pretty much anything for the calories.

For more fat challenged people it is trial and error, some foods will help you grow without getting you too fat.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Why do you want to gain weight?

Surely you'd rather add muscle mass?


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Night eating is my fave for adding quality mass...normally when I get up to pee.

30g of protein from casein and a little peanut butter and cottage cheese help add some good calories and fats for lean mass gains.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Strength Increases + Scale Weight Increases = Muscle Mass Increases


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Extra virgin olive oil on things you cook

Peanut butter in MRPs, protein shakes, spoonfuls straight out the jar :lol:

Nuts easy to snack on

Alternatively just eat junk food if you're simply after calories. Junk doesn't automatically = fat gain as is often percieved. It's just easier to get fat on it but that's due to a number of factors. Of course, not exactly the healthiest way to go about things, but if you desire to get as big/strong as possible as quick as possible then it works. More often than not though you will gain excessive fat, largely depends on metabolism/genetics/metabolic make up etc etc though.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Come and work with me in the Chocolate Factory I work at. It's a doddle, eat lots of choccy, then at break times have a protein shake and hope that all that high insulin shoves the proteins into the muscle. Lots of overspill into fat storage from overloaded glycogen storage, more weight, everyones a winner!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

bukcet of kfc chicken to yourself.... and a large gravy side order +everything u will eat during the day.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Omega 3,6,9 oil.

1 Tablespoon = 120 Cals.

1 tablespoon in morning and bedtime shake and 1 in daytime weightgain shake. Easy extra 360 Cals of quality fats.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Vivid said:


> Omega 3,6,9 oil.
> 
> 1 Tablespoon = 120 Cals.
> 
> 1 tablespoon in morning and bedtime shake and 1 in daytime weightgain shake. Easy extra 360 Cals of quality fats.


You don't want that Omega 6 crap! It's not a good fat


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

what i do is wake at 5:00am drink 5 raw eggs, 500ml whole milk, 2 spoons of peanut butter, 1 large banana and a yoghurt (roughly 1000 cals) then back to bed for a couple of hours, then get up at 7:00am to start the day.

like someone else mentioned, the earlier you get up the more time you have to consume more meals.

you could also try drinking 1-2 litres of pure drinking water along with 5 dessicated liver tablets during waking hour. this should add about 5lbs to your frame within a week but bare in mind this will be mostly water weight.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Eat far more food.


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

also forgot to mention the GOMAD diet (gallon of milk a day) which will give you more calories than you could ever need on top of what you would normally eat. this should only be done for a month and only negative is high fat content contained in milk so unwanted fat may be gained


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

idone the gomad diet for a while and it was amazing gains, i was lifitng so much with squats. Then i got hit with a stomach bug and lost a stone!!!! So now im gaining weight the healthy way, clean bulking to an extent anyway. Slowly but surely it coming on.

Great replies from everyone on this subject.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

As con says eat as early as possible.

Eat often.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

12 whole eggs, nuked for 30 secs, add 2 pints of full fat milk, mix in some crusher and chill in the fridge in a big jug. Sip some in between meals, Full of protein, cals and good aminos.

Home made mrps i do can of tuna, 100g oats, 2 yoghurts, scoop of protein.

Macdonalds, 4 cheeseburgers is like over 1000 cals, works for JOJ and it works for me.

Getting up earlier is good but extra sleep is also great. Take a protein drink when u wake for a pi55.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Marmite Cashews...eat a bag a day...b vitamins, fats and carbs...yummmmmyyyy


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> You don't want that Omega 6 crap! It's not a good fat


It says on this site that omega 6 is good for you in the right ratio.

http://www.mens-total-fitness.com/omega-6.html


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It says on this site that omega 6 is good for you in the right ratio.
> 
> http://www.mens-total-fitness.com/omega-6.html


Yeah, but the problem is that most people have the ratios a million miles out. The average person is eating 20 Omega 6 to 1 Omega 3. So I merely suggest that supplementing 6's isn't necessary. Consume only flax, olive, and hemp oils, and your ratio's will be OK.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Yeah, but the problem is that most people have the ratios a million miles out. The average person is eating 20 Omega 6 to 1 Omega 3. So I merely suggest that supplementing 6's isn't necessary. Consume only flax, olive, and hemp oils, and your ratio's will be OK.


Agreed. Omega 6 fatty acids are important - too little of the omega 6 arachidonic acid for example and your ability to grow new muscle will be inhibited, but the ratio of all omega 6's to omega 3's is normally way out in favour of the omega 6's, especially in diets with a lot of grains, meat and protein, and this has all kinds of health issues.

For that reason is better to concentrate on adding mostly just omega 3's to balance things out.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The Elvis Presley diet.

Failing that the best one ever is a full pack of choc hob nobs in a cup of tea before bed time.


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

Another trick i remembered is DOUBLE CREAM! In 100ml its 446kcal. I put that in my shake in the morning, add to milk at lunch and dinner. Thats an nice extra 1000kcal+ on the diet. But you need to work hard to burn the fat but it also means you can lift like F**K. aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh (thats my squat noise).


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheesecake with minstrels in it and toffee sauce


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

MMMM NICE!!!! Will be making that tomorrow!


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Yeah, but the problem is that most people have the ratios a million miles out. The average person is eating 20 Omega 6 to 1 Omega 3. So I merely suggest that supplementing 6's isn't necessary. Consume only flax, olive, and hemp oils, and your ratio's will be OK.


Was about to buy omega 3,6,9 caps. But after reading this discussion....

Reckons its best to just go for the omega 3 caps on their own instead...

:confused1:


----------



## Mav (Jul 2, 2009)

Con said:


> Start eating early in the day. Thats being serious the earlier you start the more meals you can get in. *I also like to take 20-30 grams of fish oil for health benefits but thats also an extra 180-270cals every day*. Another superb trick is to eat a big tub of hagen daz before bed that really helps me add on the pounds!


Is this correct? I just read an article saying 1 fish oil Omega 3 tablet of 1000mg contains 10cals (9 from fat).

Cheers

Mav


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mav said:


> Is this correct? I just read an article saying 1 fish oil Omega 3 tablet of 1000mg contains 10cals (9 from fat).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mav


1000mg = 1g

30g x 9cals per g = 270cals


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Liquid carbon oil

If you can find it.


----------



## Mav (Jul 2, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> 1000mg = 1g
> 
> 30g x 9cals per g = 270cals


Thanks G-man, I'll get my coat!!!!


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Milk Protein shake (from myprotein) before bed. Is it ok to add oats or ice cream to this ? to boost my calorie intake for the day


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tin of rice pub, 400cals, 16g protein, 70g carbs


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lots of test!


----------

